# Back Rack and Pro Rack???



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Pro Racks. They are made in America, and look exactly like a Back Rack??? Just wondering if any one has heard of them?? I first found them on Ebay, then when I looked at the back rack page they listed http://bigboys-customtoys.com/Default.asp? as a web seller and they carry both brands.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

sounds like a scam, Ive never heard of one.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Scam how? Which ones cheaper. There the exact same just different stickers.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

The pro rack is only $4 cheaper?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Then do what you want. Its a sticker


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmmm thats weird. I bet I know why back racks are 4 bucks more. Cause they had to pay for the extra letter to be vinyled.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;478925 said:


> Hmmm thats weird. I bet I know why back racks are 4 bucks more. Cause they had to pay for the extra letter to be vinyled.


lmao now thats the truth


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Regardless of which brand you choose, I bought my Back Rack from BBCT and can't say anything but great things about them.. Definiently a good dealer..:salute:


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a Back Rack and love it!!! What's $4.00? A gallon of gas now!!!


----------



## TTA89 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have seen those on trucks but can't figure out what they are used for?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

TTA89;479426 said:


> I have seen those on trucks but can't figure out what they are used for?


I picked one up at an auction for $40 with 4 work lights on it. They are perfect for putting lights on, holding lightbars, resting ladders against, tieing stuff to,etc.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

TTA89;479426 said:


> I have seen those on trucks but can't figure out what they are used for?


Commonly called a headache rack, to prevent a headache should your load come flying forward.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

My dad has a Back Rack on his truck and its made in Canada, then the Pro Rack says made in the USA, just wondering if anyone knew if it was the same company setting up shop here under a different name. Thanks for all the opinions.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Guys - Ask and you shall receive!

I was puzzled about this issue myself so I found you an answer!

The following is a email I received from the president of back-rack:



> Tyler,
> 
> Thanks for the inquiry. I have looked on the site and am aware of this knockoff. Here's the story. The STK Pro Rack you see in the picture is actually a Backrack with Pro Rack decals. Are they made in the USA ? I can't say for sure but I think they are made in China. First off, the company bringing these to market is not a manufacturer. They are a truck accessory distributor out of NJ that knows nothing at all about manufacturing. They were a Backrack distributor up until November of 2007 when we cut them off for reasons I can't discuss. We have replaced this old distributor with a much larger distributor that can offer Backrack nationwide distribution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Back rack is where its at. They are manufactured about 15 minutes away from where I live, good stuff.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I have seen the Pro rack on ebay as well. It is the same as the back rack. It just says Pro Rack. That style is nice, i like it better than the full one


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

tbrownell

much thanks 

appreciate the info, wish I would have thought of e mailing back rack.

as always PS delivers the answers


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

No Problem chev, after you asked I thought it was kinda funny also so i looked in to the matter more


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats interesting.


----------



## The_Boss (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry to bring this back up but I don't think what the president of BackRack wrote is correct. I believe that the president of BackRack is just looking to protect his business, so it is no surprise to me that he wrote what he wrote. 

The units are nearly identical!!!


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey guys! Back Rack let their patient run out. Pro Rack is making the exact same rack. I just bought a new one for my new truck. Took the old light mounts off of the old Back Rack I had. The Pro Rack is identical. It was 40 bucks cheaper than I bought it for almost three yrs ago. They claim that Back Rack was a Canadian company and that Pro Rack is built in the US. This is all I know, what I was told!


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

i have a pro rack and it is idnetical and the parts are interchangeable and the i love it


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*why not just build your own?*

for less then you could buy those just build your own....someone you know probably would weld up the same type of rack for you...that way you know it was built in the USA!!ussmileyflag....lol....couldn't help myself...sorry....heres mine...


----------



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any differences between back racks between different trucks (from chevy to ford)? I am thinking about buying one for my truck.


----------



## The_Boss (Apr 2, 2008)

I think sometimes they can use the same main rack unit, but the hardware itself is different for each truck. Do you have one on a Chevy you want to put on a Ford? You might be able to buy just the hardware kit....


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

very interesting. The trailer/plow equipment dealer I do buisness with used to sell backrack a cupple eyars ago("which I bought one") now sells pro rack and not backrack anymore. They look the same though.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

just purchased a prorack this morning. Same exact thing as a backrack from the looks. I dont think this thing came from china by the way its built.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

The_Boss;549814 said:


> Sorry to bring this back up but I don't think what the president of BackRack wrote is correct. I believe that the president of BackRack is just looking to protect his business, so it is no surprise to me that he wrote what he wrote.
> 
> The units are nearly identical!!!


What a better way to save money- use someone else's engineering!


ultimate plow;562791 said:


> just purchased a prorack this morning. Same exact thing as a backrack from the looks. I dont think this thing came from china by the way its built.


You will know when it rusts out a year from now if it was made over there and they are skimping on steel quality.

Jason


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Farm Boss;550076 said:


> Hey guys! Back Rack let their patient run out. Pro Rack is making the exact same rack. I just bought a new one for my new truck. Took the old light mounts off of the old Back Rack I had. The Pro Rack is identical. It was 40 bucks cheaper than I bought it for almost three yrs ago. They claim that Back Rack was a Canadian company and that Pro Rack is built in the US. This is all I know, what I was told!


mayby its true wet chicken. Mayby its not. but if you dont know for sure I would just be shush.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Who pissed in your Cheerios? Sheesh!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

here we go


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if its made in NJ it must be a strong piece of equipment....ussmileyflag


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

It's made in Pennsylvania. I got one in May and so far so good. Only time will tell if the paint and steel is top quality.


----------



## PLOW-NECK (Jan 14, 2010)

Just to put my two cents in, The PRO RACK, is the same exact thing as BACKRACK, except it is MADE IN THE USA! I have one on my truck now, and it says on the rack, MADE IN THE USA and all i know is i will support PRO RACK being made in the US over BACKRACK being made in cananda. 
(Ultimately i agree with Humvee27, but the PRO RACK is awesome, and built in the USA).


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

I know this is a bit of an old thread but I wanted to provide my experience with the ProRack. Last year I looked into it and ended up going with ProRack for all the reasons stated here, made in the USA, better paint etc. Well after having had it for less than 1 year I am VERY disappointed with it. The paint/powder coating was coming off the mounting brackets earlier this winter and now the powder coating is literally coming off in 'sheets'. I FINALLY was able to get in touch with the place I purchased it from (buyautotruckaccessories.com) after having sent them an email weeks ago with no response and no luck on the phone in the past I finally got someone to answer the phone. I explained the whole situation, have the original sales receipt and after being put on hold for over 5 minutes I was told that the manufacturer is no longer in business and that they would be willing to sell me a new BackRack at the discounted rate of $199.00. I was less than happy about this to say the least and told them just how disappointed in what was supposed to be the 'better' product of the 2 and was pretty much told that there was nothing they could do about it, that there is no more inventory to even offer me a replacement. So at this point I realize there is nothing more to be done as such but at least wanted to let everyone know how disappointed I am in this whole situation, off to tear the rack off and clean it up for new paint. Thanks for reading and good luck to everyone this summer.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Backrack is built in Canada, prorack is built in the US. 

Its the same product, same company.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

dodgeboy06;1803405 said:


> I know this is a bit of an old thread but I wanted to provide my experience with the ProRack. Last year I looked into it and ended up going with ProRack for all the reasons stated here, made in the USA, better paint etc. Well after having had it for less than 1 year I am VERY disappointed with it. The paint/powder coating was coming off the mounting brackets earlier this winter and now the powder coating is literally coming off in 'sheets'. I FINALLY was able to get in touch with the place I purchased it from (buyautotruckaccessories.com) after having sent them an email weeks ago with no response and no luck on the phone in the past I finally got someone to answer the phone. I explained the whole situation, have the original sales receipt and after being put on hold for over 5 minutes I was told that the manufacturer is no longer in business and that they would be willing to sell me a new BackRack at the discounted rate of $199.00. I was less than happy about this to say the least and told them just how disappointed in what was supposed to be the 'better' product of the 2 and was pretty much told that there was nothing they could do about it, that there is no more inventory to even offer me a replacement. So at this point I realize there is nothing more to be done as such but at least wanted to let everyone know how disappointed I am in this whole situation, off to tear the rack off and clean it up for new paint. Thanks for reading and good luck to everyone this summer.


Besides the paint problem it's doing what you want ? my back rack is doing the same with paint but I kinda expect it being it's a 2005 when I put it on I would be upset like you if it happened right away. Just a suggestion to painting it but why not line-x it ? would cost more than painting it but last for a long long time.


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a Pro Rack on my truck. Set side by side with my buddies Back Rack they are exactly the same. Welds are the same quality, powder coat is the same quality, fitment and workman ship is the same. Mine still looks brand new after 2yrs and my truck does not fit in my garage so its been weather beaten pretty good. Honestly it comes down to what you want the rack to say on it, or take the name off like i did for an all black look. And in defense of the Back Rack a few of my buddies have they hold up very well also.


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

SnowGuy, I am not here to dispute any of what you say but if it is in fact the same company why can't I get a new one under the warranty? The phone number that is on the ProRack I have seems to have been disconnected/not being answered.

Cat320 I cannot say 'besides' the paint that its doing what I want....I didn't purchase it one year ago to have it now starting to leave slight rust streaks on the bed of my truck. Yes I do work my truck hard when its plow time but as soon as I get home it gets washed off and pulled into the warm garage. Yes the ProRack is still there and does hold my warning light up but seems to my way of thinking that the paint should be able to stand up to more than one plowing season before literally falling off.

LopatLT I too agree that they look very much similar/identical and perhaps I fell for the marketing to get me to spend a few more bucks to get a 'better' product. I'm just really disappointed that this has failed me already and that there supposedly is not a way for me to get the warranty that I purchased with the ProRack. I am not unrealistic and understand that what I do with my truck/equipment is not the easiest on it but at the same point I also take good care of my things, parked inside, paint touched up on the plow/plow mount every spring, truck gets gone thru every spring and anything that starts to show even the slightest amount of wear gets replaced. I want my things to work how/when I need them not sit back and HOPE that it holds together when I need it most. I guess that it just really frustrates the heck out of me that something seemingly so simple and that should not need any attention for a long time is already 'failing' me.

Thanks for all your input, hope that I'm not being taken as offensive with any of these comments. I just wanted to vent a bit and still keep it factual. I still hold out some slight hope (probably silly of me to even say it) that MAYBE the company will hear of my problem and step up to make things right. But I am still planning on pulling it off this next week to clean it up prime and repaint it. I am still tossing around the suggestion that cat had about the Line-x or similar with it, might get a quote just for the heck of it.

Thanks again for reading this.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

dodgeboy06;1803405 said:


> I know this is a bit of an old thread but I wanted to provide my experience with the ProRack. Last year I looked into it and ended up going with ProRack for all the reasons stated here, made in the USA, better paint etc. Well after having had it for less than 1 year I am VERY disappointed with it. The paint/powder coating was coming off the mounting brackets earlier this winter and now the powder coating is literally coming off in 'sheets'. I FINALLY was able to get in touch with the place I purchased it from (buyautotruckaccessories.com) after having sent them an email weeks ago with no response and no luck on the phone in the past I finally got someone to answer the phone. I explained the whole situation, have the original sales receipt and after being put on hold for over 5 minutes I was told that the manufacturer is no longer in business and that they would be willing to sell me a new BackRack at the discounted rate of $199.00. I was less than happy about this to say the least and told them just how disappointed in what was supposed to be the 'better' product of the 2 and was pretty much told that there was nothing they could do about it, that there is no more inventory to even offer me a replacement. So at this point I realize there is nothing more to be done as such but at least wanted to let everyone know how disappointed I am in this whole situation, off to tear the rack off and clean it up for new paint. Thanks for reading and good luck to everyone this summer.


I had the same problem with my Pro Rack as well Dodgeboy. I took mine off wire wheeled the bad spots sanded the rest and bought some primer then some rubber coat in a can and it turned out ok.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty sure they still hVe pro racks on the site


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

PlowMan, that is pretty much the route I'm going to have to go with it, again just disappointing that something less than a year old needs to be reworked already.

Whiffyspark, what site is that? I would be interested in getting it replaced under warranty if at all possible, altho I'm sure next spring I would be in the same situation so I guess I'm just best off biting the proverbial bullet and do it myself and make it right.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it was the same site you brought it from..


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Food for thought not trying to stir the pot but I've had my weatherguard rack on 3 trucks since '09 and it still looks new. Always outside.


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

Whiffy, I did check and yes they do have some on the site, I called and was told that the ones they still have that fit my truck have the tool box mounting brackets not the standard mounting brackets that I have. I explained that I would be more than happy to work with that as the window protector part is the same no mater what mounting bracket is purchased and I was told sorry but the manufacturer does the warranty and since they are out of business nothing can be done. Oh well just chalk it up to a learning experience and call it a day I guess. Thanks to everyone that responded.


----------

